# Our New Moderator



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please congratulate Fjandr on becoming our newest Networking Mod


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hard work brings satisfaction. Also more hard work. Keep up the effort. It's appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations a well deserved promotion


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations on the new title....well done!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well deserved promotion!

Thank you for all the contributions to this Forums, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and great work - well done!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Oooh nice red jacket you have there, congratulations:thumb:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

John


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Three cheers Fjandr! 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/members/fjandr-977964.html


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great work there! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your promotion Fjandr, 'tis well earned







.......


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great job Fjander! :thumb:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on the nice new Red Coat :thumb:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all. :smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Late congratulations fjandr. Well done


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear! Congrats! :smile:


----------

